# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Tax talk:  a cautionary tale

## Cecile

I preface my post by saying that I am NOT here as a tax officer, just as myself, an individual looking for renovating information and advice.  I rarely talk in public about tax on any forum, especially because it's what I do for a living.  I will _never_ give you any tax advice, although I might encourage you to read something, and will _always_ refer you to a tax agent, accountant, or directly to ATO for precise information. 
I do want to say something though after reading a couple of posts (both here and elsewhere) that mention what might (and it's a big might) be construed as tax advice or guidance, re business, ABN, BAS etc. 
Please, please, please, do not discuss your, or other people's possible tax affairs, or even suggest what might be appropriate.  This includes need for ABN and/or GST registration, being in business, etc.  What you are doing, and is right for your situation may not be the correct approach for someone else.   
Even within ATO an official decision about people being in business or not is governed by very precise legislation and rulings, and if the question is ever asked "am I in business", the taxpayer is not actually told an answer unless it's requested in in writing.  Each situation is taken on its own merit, then analysed for correctness.  No two situations are ever the same. 
I've seen way too many people in all sorts of tax strife because "My friend said...." or "...I read somewhere...." 
I hope this doesn't come across as a lecture.  Just be careful what you say about tax, and how you say it.

----------


## barney118

Very good advice. If someone happens to ask, then reply please put your question in writing and deal with it from there rather than ask more questions or shoot from the hip.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaza

I agree there are things in the other tread that are incorrect but decide not to comment

----------


## Ozcar

> . . .I hope this doesn't come across as a lecture. Just be careful what you say about tax, and how you say it.

  And, I hope this doesn't come out the wrong way, but  
How is advice about tax any different to, say, advice about electrical work?

----------


## Cecile

> And, I hope this doesn't come out the wrong way, but  
> How is advice about tax any different to, say, advice about electrical work?

  Very valid comment.  My take on the difference is, electrical work is generic, bound by physics as well as the regulation surrounding it.  So a question about "how do I safely wire a power point" would be answered the same regardless of who asks it.  Tax is very specific to the entity requesting the information:  identical questions from similar entities might have widely varying answers.  The truth is, we never give advice (unless writing private rulings, which are highly technical and complex, and always in written form).  We give general guidance, show people where to read the information, and tell them that if they are not sure how the information applies to them to see a tax professional and/or write in for a ruling.  Tax professionals are told the same information. 
There are plenty of disclaimers here (and elsewhere) regarding the technical advice given.  Even basic tax is so complex that, unless I have written information available as a guide, as well as senior technical advisors to confirm with if required, I would never give an answer to anyone even when at work.  Every tax question is totally contextual, whereas the rules of electrical wiring/plumbing are not totally dependant on legislation, or the rulings of a court.

----------


## johnc

It is not greatly different to electrical work but as Cecile says an answer is very dependant on the circumstances and to get a proper answer in many cases involves the disclosure of far to much private information that should not be shared. General questions such as "would there be GST on this?" is often as straightforward as "how do I change over a power point". A question such as "am I in business and should I register an ABN, GST etc" is not really suitable for forums like these as you simply can't ask the necessary questions. 
In the end some questions are generic and answers are OK for here but people should try to avoid getting to specific about their own circumstances.

----------

